# Leasing a car in Guadalajara



## AussieOssbourne (Sep 2, 2015)

Hola,

I'm trying my best to find things on my own, alas, the cyber-verse is conspiring to frustrate me. 

I'm looking for information about leasing a car in the Guadalajara area. Note - Lease and *not *rent. Every time I search, I only get rental car companies and links... what's up with that?...

Does anyone know? Any recommendations on where this can be done? 

Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am not aware of automobile leasing being available to individuals, nor have I ever seen a dealer advertising such a program.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AussieOssbourne said:


> Hola,
> 
> I'm trying my best to find things on my own, alas, the cyber-verse is conspiring to frustrate me.
> 
> ...


I know the rental car companies do long term rentals, mostly to companies. I tried to rent a van a couple of years ago, and all of the vans were on long term rentals. I had a hard time finding one. 

Are you asking about leasing as an alternative to buying as many people do for cars these days? Or are you talking about leasing as a long term alternative to renting? If the former, you might talk to a new car dealer, although I don't know if it exists as an option in Mexico. If the latter, then try the rental car companies.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

What's the difference between renting and leasing a car?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Never heard of car leasing in Mexico either, but if it exists it'd most likely be at the auto dealerships, where its availability will likely be dependent on your immigration status, documented income, and an array of other considerations. Mexican businesses are extremely fussy about these things. Also, perhaps consider your need to drive in Guadalajara when Uber is cheap and everywhere, gas is expensive and traffic is torture.


----------



## AussieOssbourne (Sep 2, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> What's the difference between renting and leasing a car?


In general a Lease is a long time rental with the option to utilize the money paid by the end of the lease to buy off that vehicle.

Thanks folks for your replies. I will try as you suggested. Since we're quite the family I can't really rely on taxies etc.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> What's the difference between renting and leasing a car?


Renting is usually for a short period of time, say up to a few weeks. Leasing is usually an alternative to buying and is long term, say a year or two or three. Often at the end of a lease people either pay off the remaining value of the car and own it outright, or they trade it in and start a new lease.

Either can be done as an individual. Leasing is also sometimes used by companies for a fleet of vehicles.

Edit: Posted before I noticed Aussie's reply.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Renting is usually for a short period of time, say up to a few weeks. Leasing is usually an alternative to buying and is long term, say a year or two or three. Often at the end of a lease people either pay off the remaining value of the car and own it outright, or they trade it in and start a new lease.
> 
> Either can be done as an individual. Leasing is also sometimes used by companies for a fleet of vehicles.
> 
> Edit: Posted before I noticed Aussie's reply.


Leasing never made any sense to me - but neither do car loans. If you can't afford to pay for something - don't buy (or worse, lease) it.

But then again - we typically drive our (well-maintained) cars 15 or so years. But we chose well made cars.

We also have never paid a penny in credit card interest - nor bank fees. It all adds up.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

doing a google search on "auto lease mexico", I found quite a few leasing agencies.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> Leasing never made any sense to me - but neither do car loans. If you can't afford to pay for something - don't buy (or worse, lease) it.
> 
> But then again - we typically drive our (well-maintained) cars 15 or so years. But we chose well made cars.
> 
> We also have never paid a penny in credit card interest - nor bank fees. It all adds up.


The last car that I owned, I bought when it was 8 years old, sold it when it was 37 years old. A 1970 model, purchased in 1978, sold in 2007.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> The last car that I owned, I bought when it was 8 years old, sold it when it was 37 years old. A 1970 model, purchased in 1978, sold in 2007.


I don't think I can top that. The FIRST car I owned was a 1963 (?) Triumph TR3. It had no roof and sat out in the cold New Jersey winters exposed to the elements. Cost about $300 USD. Got in an accident (not my fault) and told the insurance company to replace in kind. That took a while but the replacement had a roof.

Today we are driving a 15 year old Jeep with about 110,000 miles. It is (and always has been) an incredible car. There is no reason it can't outlast me. Just this year we bought a 2016 Subaru Forester XT. Only has about 125 km on it at the moment - but soon we are going to be doing some serious touring 

Last story (for today) - promise. It was like in the 2000-2001 time frame. I had a very decent job with a startup. One day a week or so people would come by walking the halls asking who would like their cars 'detailed'. I was driving a 10+ year old Volvo wagon at the time. I swear of the other 300+ people in the building no one had a larger salary than I did (another story). Anyway - they refused to detail my car - the paint job was too far gone. I guess the lesson is - don't judge a person by the car they drive...

Ok - so one last story - but relevant to Mexico. My wife and I were renting while we looked for something to buy. We knew a woman who knew a guy who knew ... (you get the idea). There is ONE family behind most all of Cuernavaca. The grandfather was the governor of Morelos at one point - where he picked up a HUGE chunk of real-estate - 10's of thousands of acres. The father is Harvard educated. The sons have various business interests. We met with the son who was handling the real-estate chunk.

What car does the father drive ? A 2001 Jeep Cherokee !


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> I don't think I can top that. The FIRST car I owned was a 1963 (?) Triumph TR3. It had no roof and sat out in the cold New Jersey winters exposed to the elements. Cost about $300 USD. Got in an accident (not my fault) and told the insurance company to replace in kind. That took a while but the replacement had a roof.
> 
> Today we are driving a 15 year old Jeep with about 110,000 miles. It is (and always has been) an incredible car. There is no reason it can't outlast me. Just this year we bought a 2016 Subaru Forester XT. Only has about 125 km on it at the moment - but soon we are going to be doing some serious touring
> 
> ...


A man after my own heart. My first car was a 1942 Chevrolet. I paid $50 for it. It was three years older than I was, this was in 1960.


----------

